

PayTango – simple invoicing + $50k free credit card processing - unp
https://www.paytango.com

======
minimaxir
Note that this is the relaunch/pivot of a YC W13 startup.

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8150386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8150386)

------
polymorpher
Awesome. If Paypal Here did this 2 years ago when they started giving away
free stuff, their market share would completely go the other way.

------
smcquaid
Oh nice! This looks sick!

